# 7 year olds dancing like tramps ~ this is entertainment?



## Melensdad

At what point do parents give up and turn their backs to this type of stuff?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvhvHBrhlOM"]YouTube - 7 year old girls going hard on single ladies and they are in 1 grade[/ame]

  I wonder how many people actually thought THIS was a good idea?

Don't we have enough trouble with girls being objectified as nothing more than sex objects, 41% of all births are now out of wedlock, etc etc etc


----------



## RobsanX

Wow. Those girls probably worked for weeks on that routine, and you call them tramps. That's pretty harsh.

They have unbelievable talent for kids their age. I think they did a great job!


----------



## Cowboy

My thoughts exactlly , My first thought when I seen it on the news was about the JonBenét Ramsey story , You would think that case would make parents more carefull , But I guess not


----------



## JEV

Girls being exploited by their mothers. Their innocence removed from their lives at such an early age by mothers who have no respect for that innocence. This is just as bad as the beauty pageants where the mothers dress up the girl to look like they are adults. They are living vicariously through their daughters, much like fathers who force their sons into sports, hoping that they will get  the winner that they never were. Very sad to watch this behavior. They do this under the guise of _"Exposing them to opportunities that I never had. Do you know what I have to sacrifice so my child can be successful?"_ I've heard that line many times.


----------



## RNE228

I saw a snippit about this on the news. Way over the top for 7 year olds. 

The little they showed on the news, the dancers were talented. But, that talent could be directed in a less exploitive, age appropriate dance. 

Been a Scout leader for a while now. For Cub Scouts, and Boy Scouts, we give them opportunities to do things that are "age appropriate". 

What they were doing in the video, was not, age appropriate.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Which one was Madonna?


----------



## loboloco

I see your point Mel. Did not look at it that way because I know the hard work it takes to make a dancer and how young they have to start.  I admit the dance and costumes could have been more age appropriate.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

IMO, it was bad parenting decisions to let this happen.  But that is the way these things play out.  It would be interesting to see what becomes of these girls and see if they think this was a good thing when they are in their 40's.


----------



## pirate_girl

The only thing I saw wrong in the clip was the costumes the wee ones were wearing.

Other than that, when parents enter their kids in dance, they are apt to get involved in different styles of dance, including certain forms of jazz dancing.. which is what that was basically.


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

The video is no longer available on youtube but I get the gist of what it would be.  Children are not meant to be small versions of adults in that sense.  And it is the parents' faults trying to live out their lives in their children but making them more adult than they should be.  And don't get me started on pole dancing classes for seven year olds.


----------

